# Analyze My Group?



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm trying to learn this, and enjoying it, so I can shoot with my granddaughter. I brought a target face home the other day. At about fifteen yards my group is four inches wide and more than a foot tall. Is it obvious what I should be concentrating on? I'd really like it if there was something I could buy and not something I would have to learn .

Thanks guys


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

Well honestly you need to take the target and put it away. You need to research as much as possible, find a good pro shop, or a good coach. We tend to focus to much on aiming and not enough on form and process. 

Start with a blank bale concentrating on form and the process required to make a good shot. When you do start with a target - start close. If you can't group at 5 yards you can't group at 15.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good advice from PSE Archer. A 12" high group at 15 yards is a form issue, not an equipment problem.

"Better archery through aggressive spending" is meant to be a joke, not a motto. 

The exception to this is spending on coaching. 

Allen


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

You say that the grouping is a foot tall. Is the stretch of the pattern centered on the target, center-down or center-up?


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

erose said:


> You say that the grouping is a foot tall. Is the stretch of the pattern centered on the target, center-down or center-up?


Well, I adjusted the sight so the group is pretty much centered on the target, maybe a tad high but near enough centered. For what it's worth I am taking lessons. And I do know that "Better archery through aggressive spending" is meant to be a joke, not a motto. There was a smiley there. But at my age if I thought that a Hoyt riser would solve my problem I'd be PMing the ad and not replying. I was hoping that it was perfectly obvious to you guys that my draw was wrong or I was snapping my fingers open and not just relaxing them, or … something that I could concentrate on.

I'm learning recurve with finger release with a tab. 

Thanks for your help. Every bit helps on the journey.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Anchor is everything a good metal based tab with solid platform on the chin helps a lot


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

Well that worked an absolute treat. I concentrated on making sure my thumb was under my chin and the string was on my nose and my coach kept reminding me to keep my elbow back. Slowly but surely the group size contracted until I could wrap my hands around the arrows. Well done!

In the spirit of "Better archery through aggressive spending" I think I'll order a tab with a chin rest and little finger … rest? or whatever that thing is. You guys are doing great on guiding me on this journey. My granddaughter will be impressed.

Thanks

:thumbs_up


----------

